# Dirty bulk???



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi im intrested in what the outcome of a dirty bulk would be. Im not doing a dirty bulk but am intrested in what would happen providing the carbs, protein, cals and fat amounts were correct. I understand you will gain excess fat but what about muscle mass, would you still gain the same amount of muscle as with a clean bulk

or is the source of protein going to impact your gains

im just intrested as a couple of peole at my gym are talking about dirty bulking


----------



## Twilight (Aug 3, 2012)

I dont know what the outcome would be with regards to muscle but you would defo get more BF.

But, to me it sounds like a cheaters way out. Someone who wants the muscle and the size/strength but is not willing to commit and make all the sacrifices needed. For me persoanlly since training the dieting has been the hardest part. I done really like eating tins on tuna with out mayo every day or grilled chicken. I dont really liek the taste of all the shakes and eating hard boiled egg one after the other is so boring. I am fcuked off with 2 bowls of oats every morning and sometimes I cant be fukced to go to the tap and drink 10 glasses of water each day.

But I make myself do it and stick with it cause its the only way ill get the bod I want. Which inturn will increase by chat up to blowjob ratio substantially/  thats how I see it


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Gee-Spot said:


> I dont know what the outcome would be with regards to muscle but you would defo get more BF.
> 
> But, to me it sounds like a cheaters way out. Someone who wants the muscle and the size/strength but is not willing to commit and make all the sacrifices needed. For me persoanlly since training the dieting has been the hardest part. I done really like eating tins on tuna with out mayo every day or grilled chicken. I dont really liek the taste of all the shakes and eating hard boiled egg one after the other is so boring. I am fcuked off with 2 bowls of oats every morning and sometimes I cant be fukced to go to the tap and drink 10 glasses of water each day.
> 
> But I make myself do it and stick with it cause its the only way ill get the bod I want. *Which inturn will increase by chat up to blowjob ratio substantially/ *  * thats how I see it*


 :lol: made me chuckle that did.I like ya thinking :lol:


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Gee-Spot said:


> But I make myself do it and stick with it cause its the only way ill get the bod I want. Which inturn will increase by chat up to blowjob ratio substantially/  thats how I see it


HAHA the reason we all started bodybuilding


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Higher blood pressure, skewed liver and lipid values, extra fat both sub q and around the organs = dirty bulk

Why not just bang in several olive oil/oat/protein shake drinks if you need your calories to be mega high.


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Yea deffinatly agree with those points just wonderd what would happen regards muscle how much it matters where it comes from


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

000 said:


> Yea deffinatly agree with those points just wonderd what would happen regards muscle how much it matters where it comes from


Some will disagree but i believe quality food builds quality muscle end of story.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Higher blood pressure, skewed liver and lipid values, extra fat both sub q and around the organs = dirty bulk
> 
> Why not just bang in several *olive oil*/oat/protein shake drinks if you need your calories to be mega high.


As in mix the oil with the shake, along with the oats??

Would you need a blender for this to mix well or can you just shake it like there's no tomorrow?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

IrishRaver said:


> As in mix the oil with the shake, along with the oats??
> 
> Would you need a blender for this to mix well or can you just shake it like there's no tomorrow?


Yep mix all together..........can blend or you can just shake and swallow/chew your way through it.


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Cheers for the replies i personaly dont see the need to eat junk, My diet isnt perfect but its pritty good with the odd cheat in to keep me going


----------



## Burner (Jun 22, 2010)

im on something of a dirty bulk right now. Not exactly filthy, cos the bulk of my calories come from milk, chicken and eggs. I make sure I get this in every day, after that anything is game. I let myself have processed meals (usually picking bits out), pizzas, fried chicken and the odd sweets and cakes that are around the house. I dont buy these myself but if they are there ill eat em. Ive gained alot of weight since the summer when I began, but am also on a cycle so its unclear how much gain can be attributed to water retention but according to my scales atleast, my bodyfat has only increased by about 2% to 16% with only walking as cardio during this time. I was flabergasted by this....thought it would be much higher.

I dont know what gains you'd get eating nothing but ****, although I can imagine it not being as horrendous as people on these forums would make out, as long as calories were at a reasonable level


----------



## matt2002_uk (Nov 29, 2010)

Diet and training has made me appreciate my body and the food i put into it a hell of a lot more, I could not see myself dirty bulking ever again as i don't enjoy the after effects of eating junk food.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Just done it, all I gained was fat, water and a complete hatred of my body. It nearly put me off training all together 

Now I've got to lose it all, not good.

When I get down to my target weight (80kg from 95kg currently) I'm gonna try to gain lean muscle mass rather than just size/weight. I'll be keeping my diet clean and sensible, increasing calories slowly and trying to minimize fat gain.

Christmas week will be a free-for-all though :lol:


----------



## Rhys 11 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi, I was shown this when I was considering a dirty bulk

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/the_truth_about_bulking

Think it mentions the production of fat cells & the overall effect, have a look


----------

